# Vintage Spinning Reels



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I went to an estate sale yesterday and picked up a vintage Mitchell 300 with two spare spools, 4 spool cases and a spinning rod for $9.00. I remember my Dad used his Mitchell 300 with a South Bend rod when I was a kid (I have it now). My FIL had a D.A.M. Quick reel and he loved to fish. I have that one, also.

Do any of you use and love vintage fishing gear like the Mitchell 300 or DAM Quick reels?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, 90%+ of my fishing gear was bought in the 40's, 50's and very early 60's.... 
Does that mean I use and love "vintage" fishing gear or is it a case that I just haven't been able to wear that stuff out???  Humm.
Nice buy on the Mitchell 300!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a couple of Johnson Citation spinning reels. A ton of old antique lures by South Bend, Heddon, Helin and Arbogast.

I loved useing jitter bugs for night time bass fishing, I was shocked to see what they are worth today and will not be useing them any longer unless I made them my self.

 Al


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Ahhh, 90%+ of my fishing gear was bought in the 40's, 50's and very early 60's....
> Does that mean I use and love "vintage" fishing gear or is it a case that I just haven't been able to wear that stuff out???  Humm.
> Nice buy on the Mitchell 300!


Thanks, Micheal!

You either love it or are too cheap to buy new stuff:gaptooth:.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> I have a couple of Johnson Citation spinning reels. A ton of old antique lures by South Bend, Heddon, Helin and Arbogast.
> 
> I loved useing jitter bugs for night time bass fishing, I was shocked to see what they are worth today and will not be useing them any longer unless I made them my self.
> 
> Al


Al,

Snagging those old lures can be pretty expensive these days:thumb:.


----------

